# Scott prices



## jalohr (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone have any info on the prices of the 2008 lineup of Addicts and CR1s? 
Thanks


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

dido, I think I am going to get an 08 CR1


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Same here, was looking at the Addict R4


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I just saw an Addict R2 at the LBS. It's jaw-droppingly awesome. $5,600 if I remember correctly. Don't quote me. I really like the new Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium wheelset on it. It is all black with very few logos. 

How much for the Addict R1? Mavic R-Sys and SRAM Red. I think I must have one. Maybe I can get a second job. Would selling a kidney effect my out of the saddle climbing performance?


----------

